# any ideas on this???



## island schwinn (Dec 3, 2011)

there are no markings on the frame.2 numbers stamped under the crank:51445600 and 320820.rear hub is a centrix model K with jrb 602 and system gottschalk and made in germany west engraved on it.there are 2 studs or screws for a headbadge.was originally red. the wheels are drop center and take 20x2.125 tires.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 4, 2011)

well,since nobody knew,i dug up some info with help from a friend.this is a 1956 sears deluxe boys bike.it's in the 56 sears christmas catalog.was built in west germany and branded as a sears bike.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 5, 2011)

*Stelber*

I think that's a Stelber.   Sears sold them as well.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the ID.sure wish i could find a headbadge for it.


----------



## snickle (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-OLD...425?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23174d0721

Is that your badge?


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 7, 2011)

i was told it had a sears badge,but not sure.i might try to contact the seller for exact hole to hole measurements.thanks for the link.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 12, 2011)

i picked up the stelber badge today.it cost as much as the bike,but it'll look nice when re painted.thanks for the help.


----------

